# Help selecting a advertising method



## doomxz670 (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm 20 but have been plowing since I was 16, I've got all the insurance and that covered have a snow ex 1075 spreader and boss 7'6 plow, I have some commercial properties and a few residential properties but am looking for some ways to advertise, I've passed out about 100-150 flyers and got nothing back have a add on Craigslist and got a call or two, what other ways are you guys advertising?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

make a facebook page, it's free also. Then post it on your local fb buy & sell groups, Put a sign up in your yard(if you have one) Pass out more fliers(usualy fliers only have a few percent call rate)


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

doomxz670;1678031 said:


> I'm 20 but have been plowing since I was 16, I've got all the insurance and that covered have a snow ex 1075 spreader and boss 7'6 plow, I have some commercial properties and a few residential properties but am looking for some ways to advertise, I've passed out about 100-150 flyers and got nothing back have a add on Craigslist and got a call or two, what other ways are you guys advertising?


It's a little late in the season to be picking up new contracts.

But there are always places that wait till the snow is coming down to get a company in place to plow snow.

Make a list of properties you are interested in and go knock on doors and see if they are interested in a bid for snow plowing for commercial places.

As for resindential, send a notice to the people you are plowing and tell them they can get 10% off their first couple of storms for plowing if they recommend someone else and that person signs up.

There you go, two ideas to help expand your business.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

As far as residential work goes, you need to consider how people think...You know how the media will show people flooding the stores when a storm is coming. They all of a sudden will sell out on shovels, blowers, windshield washer fluid, etc. because of the mass panic that the media created.

This late in the game, you probably need to ride the same train. Pound out those fliers again before a storm hits. People need it put in their face many times over before it will register to call you. A few might put it on the refrigerator, but most will get lost in the shuffle. 

People for the most part, don't take action until there is panic. Look how many plowers wait until the snow is falling before getting their equipment up and running...and for most it's their livelihood, not just an inconvenience.

I like the Facebook page idea & tying it back to your flier. Refrigerator magnets are a great way to go also. People like emergency contact info stuck on their fridge & tend not to throw them away. They always know where to find your number when they need it.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Here is an idea that worked for me. Lets you target what you want.

Go get a couple hundred sandwhich bags, business cards, and sand/salt/icemelt.

Put some icemelt or similar product in the bag, along with a card, and throw into the end of driveways. It works alright for residential at least. Same returns as flyers though, don't expect an extreme amount of calls.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

I do 3500 leaflets in the fall delivered across my community to all detached dwellings, it takes a couple of times getting in peoples face before they remember you. Can you put up posters at the hardware store or grocery store, can you access community television. Facebook page good idea,caution do not get into pricing online lots of tire kickers. I give some work away as gift certificates for fund raisers some time it take awhile to come back to you but it put your name out there in a positive way. Good luck.


----------



## doomxz670 (Jan 9, 2010)

I hadn't really thought about facebook yet, i have a few yard signs but am having a hard time finding places to place them that they will be useful, as far as passing out more cards or flyers etc should i hit up the houses that ive gone to before too? Also i have my plow vehicle lettered but i really only drive it during a storm or maybe once or twice a week my personal truck i drive everyday isn't lettered is there any benefit in people seeing a car with your name on it around town?


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

I get the best response from yard signs. Even picked up a few commercial accounts with them. Focuse a little more on placing yours at intersections, stop signs etc. As others have said, it's a little late to start marketing yourself. You may pick up a few clients yet. Good luck


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

doomxz670;1678548 said:


> I hadn't really thought about facebook yet, i have a few yard signs but am having a hard time finding places to place them that they will be useful, as far as passing out more cards or flyers etc should i hit up the houses that ive gone to before too? Also i have my plow vehicle lettered but i really only drive it during a storm or maybe once or twice a week my personal truck i drive everyday isn't lettered is there any benefit in people seeing a car with your name on it around town?


Yes a lettered truck can be your biggest & best ad, depending on how big of an area you live in, me I have all me trucks & equipment lettered, I dont drive personal vehicles, only company ones, I live in a area of 30,000 so I'd say close to half have seen my trucks,trailers ect. If you in a big area, that not as effective. I too give certs. to my local charites & it can pay off, try the rotery club, or lions club(they full of local business owners & influential peeps)
pass out the fliers in an area you want to work the most, or neighbors of existing customers, try making a nice looking sign yourself on your comp & putting it it local places you can, that will only cost you printing then, make them colour too. Yes I dont post prices other then min charges aka starting at. Think free or as close to free as you can, above all always do a great job, cause people notice & talk, the bad is always remembered more then the good, so you got to do alot more good to be remembered, but the good thing is word of mouth IS the best advertising!!!!!


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Beanz I have to ask how many calls do you figure that generates? If I saw some one through some thing in my yard I would depending on my mood through it back at them, maybe it works it doesn't sound right to me but that is just me.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Chineau;1678969 said:


> Beanz I have to ask how many calls do you figure that generates? If I saw some one through some thing in my yard I would depending on my mood through it back at them, maybe it works it doesn't sound right to me but that is just me.


I through out roughly 150 of them, and got roughly 20 calls or so. Of that, probably half were "Interesting advertising, whats your price?" calls, and 10 that I actually met and went over, 8 of them are now mine.

So for a cost of $5 I got 8 accounts, can't complain.


----------



## doomxz670 (Jan 9, 2010)

when passing out cards at residential properties do you put prices on them and throw them in there drive or taped to the mailbox or no price?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

My advice whichever form of advertizing you chose is consistency. Remember that people aren't shopping for your services when you expect them too, you want them to remember your ad and be able to find it when they are thinking about it.
It is why you always hear people say "Newspaper advertising doesn't work, I placed an ad and got no calls." Papers get read and thrown out, you have to be there again the next time when they're looking for you. The same goes for magazines, bulletin boards, etc. I used to buy my advertising for a year at a time and get discounted rates on the ads, it's building a brand and being consistent about it.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

doomxz670;1679142 said:


> when passing out cards at residential properties do you put prices on them and throw them in there drive or taped to the mailbox or no price?


Tossed into the drive in a bag with icemelt. Only ones I put a price on was EMT, Fire, or Law Enforcement persons houses, and that's only to say "Mention your EMT/Fire/Police and get a discount on price."

Grandview says to put price on, next fall I will print some cards that say "Seasonal prices starting at $XXX" just for driveway throwers, he says it "keeps the tire kickers away." But I've never tried it so couldn't tell you.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Web site that shows up when they google search snow plowing in your area. #1
Big Sign in my lawn with a plow truck behind it. #2
This year I did not put my sign out and put on my web site that I was full and they still call.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If you do fliers at the door,put the price right on it. People that are interested will call,Keeps the tire kickers away.


----------



## doomxz670 (Jan 9, 2010)

I see only one of you guys suggested a website, is that just something people dont look at?


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

i have thought of a web site and think it would have a number of advantages just have not had time to do it my self.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

doomxz670;1679570 said:


> I see only one of you guys suggested a website, is that just something people dont look at?


IMO, a website is a good idea, but only if you have enough material to hold a viewers interest & it needs to be well designed. I see a lot of cheezy sites out there w/ typing / spelling errors & poor grammar. You'll see a lot of lawn mowing sites w/ not much more than pics of mulch jobs and the same lawn striped from three different angels. A one man show doesn't need to show pics of his lawn mower, blower, edger, trailer and trimmer...some things are assumed, unless there is something special or unique about it that will help build interest. A website isn't going to get you work next month, not to mention the time and costs associated with getting it up and going.

Business cards are good also, provided they are professionally done and not from your printer. A magnetic business card may very well stand a chance of going on the fridge, along w/ all the other emergency magnet numbers...poison control center, pediatrician, veterinarian, pizza delivery, etc.

If your lucky, your magnet will get to hold up the grand kids artwork or the post card from the family trip to Hawaii...the one where grandma got left behind to fend for herself in that nasty blizzard. Then when the daughter in law's hubby is out of town on business, because he's got to make up for that trip to Hawaii that went way over budget...Susie homemaker is calling grandma for the number on that guy's magnet, that's holding up the kids turkey hand drawing from a school art project...because she can't get the kids to school, because her hubby isn't around to clear the driveway. Later that night, grandma decides she wants to go to bingo and calls you because her daughter in law did & her son who usually takes care of it is gone longer than expected, because his secretary went with him on the business trip.

Which brings me to another point...baby boomers, elderly & single mothers. Depending on which statistics you follow, the divorce rate is somewhere between 50-60%. Centers for support groups, nursing homes, senior centers, grocery stores, bingo halls, Moose lodges, etc...many have bulletin boards where you can post your flier for free. Just make sure it's something they can peal off and take w/ them. Some places have raffles or prizes (like bingo). That could be an opportunity to offer a coupon for one free service call. Then they can attach that winning coupon to the fridge w/ that special refrigerator magnet.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

doomxz670;1679570 said:


> I see only one of you guys suggested a website, is that just something people dont look at?


Mine is by far the best advertising I have used. When it snows my phone will not stop ringing with people that need plowing. It most likely depends on where you are. Here Epic is close and every one is running around with there smart phones looking stuff up. I come up # 2 in my area. I made and run it my self and cost less than $200 a year to run. payup


----------



## doomxz670 (Jan 9, 2010)

Maxwell could you share a link to your site? And do you have it through someone like godaddy?


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

www.maxwellservicesllc.com

fatcow.com is the domain host. they were 1/2 the price of godaddy, and gave me more.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Maxwellp nice site like the aircraft.


----------



## doomxz670 (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice website, how hard was setting it up? What do you have to do to show up on google maps? Been trying to figure that out and just end up confused


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

http://www.google.com/business/placesforbusiness/
It is free but they will hound you to go for there paid service, I do not and show up 2nd on their list if someone googles snow plowing in my zip code. You to fill that stuff out and your key search words. When you make a site you have word in that are not seen that search engines look for. Also you can pay someone to do this but I have more time than money so I did it my self, add thing until I started showing up on searches. I know it work cuz the phone rings and I ask where they got the number. 
Not hard to set up, FatCow has all the tools you need to do it. If you don't like it just change it. They have templates you can start with so some of the work it done already. I used to use Micro Soft Front Page but it was a PITA. They host it on there servers so it is on 24/7 , no fancy hardware to buy.


----------



## tonygreek (Aug 19, 2004)

maxwellp;1680541 said:


> http://www.google.com/business/placesforbusiness/
> It is free but they will hound you to go for there paid service, I do not and show up 2nd on their list if someone googles snow plowing in my zip code.


That's not Google hounding you, although they very much like to allude to being Google. Those are "companies" that essentially scrape Google listings for leads. Most of the time, they're coming in via Indian call centers, and all of the time, they're just trying to sell you junk.

For those of you looking to do a DIY site, check out squarespace.com They help you create very nice looking sites and are highly optimized for search engines. They're also mobile ready or feature responsive design, which means they'll look great on any device (25-30% of traffic now comes via phones or tablets. How does your current site look on those?) GoDaddy, VistaPrint, and Wix comprise the bottom 3 options and I don't recommend them for anyone. If you want what amounts to an online brochure, garbage code, and don't care about organic traffic, then any of those 3 would probably suffice. GoDaddy's hosting is widely regarded as one of the worst, as well.


----------



## absolute (Dec 3, 2013)

Here are a few things i found that are free. Facebook page, getlisted.org,google places. Do these things along with a web site. As far as the site put an add on cragslist for someone to build a site. Drop business cards off at gas stations, stores, any small mom and pop places you can think. just tell them if they say they already have someone to push snow, that fine just keep my number as a back-up or if you ever want to change. Offer 1 free push for a contract. bundle services, i have accounts that i cut there grass 2 time a month, weed 2 times a year, mulch, and one snow push with XX of salt for $XXX.XX a month.


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

I put out like 400 flyers this year in ppls mailboxes and only got about 4 driveways off of them. So then i put a flyer up at the local gastiation and said first plow free. I got like 6 more off that and it worked well, plow someones drive way once and youl have them as a customer for years. Alot of ppl wait till its the last minute when they dont want to shovel.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

4 customers on 400 leaflets is an excellent return. Good for you.


----------



## vintage steel (Nov 15, 2011)

I went with:
Vinyl all over trucks
Website
Add in the yellow pages
Facebook page:
Twitter account
Submitted site to Google, Bing, yahoo, manta, yellow pages etc.etc
Craigslist small biz adds that link to FB page and website
And some flyers.
Also got a QR code that links to my site for flyers. Optimized site for mobile as well.
Oh yeah, I also handed out a pile of business cards.
Did it work?
Ask me next year. 
If we don't get some snow, it ain't gonna matter.

Be sure to like me on Facebook https://www.Facebook.com/PFplow
http.snoproblem.net
Good luck. : -)


----------

